# What is needed for your CRS to breed???



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I have had the same CRS in my tank at home for at least 3 months and have never seen and berries. I feed blanched veggies (occasionaly), Shirakura food adult/baby, my substrate is ADA AS Ammazonia II (which I read is a huge help), I even sing/talk to them!

There in a 12g Eclipse with Anubis, Crypts, and some mosses. I have abour 20-30 RCS in there aswell, maybe I should remove them???


----------



## go9ma123 (Dec 22, 2007)

If your RCS breeds, I don't think there aren't that much problem with CRS. You do not need to remove your RCS. Also, how many CRS do you have? If you have only few... I think you only got the males. If you do have female, you should get at least one shrimp with eggs in every 2-3months+...


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Do you know if there are males as well as females? That might be the problem, especially if you got yours when they were small and difficult to sex... unless you have like 20 of them lol


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I have 10 in my nano and about 15 in my 12g Eclipse. Im prety sure that I have males and females, but it sure would be great if they were as easy to sex as rcs.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Females have larger swimmerettes and have a slightly arched back. Males have smaller swimmerettes and a straighter sloped back. It is possible that your RCS are outcompeting your CRS for food but make sure your tank parameters are set first before making that assumption and be patient with CRS since they take awhile to breed.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Felf808 said:


> make sure your tank parameters are set first before making that assumption and be patient with CRS since they take awhile to breed.


I think that this may be the deal, im so used to my rcs breeding like its going out of style im just not used to the crs's much slow reproductive habits.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Your bioload may be too high. I've noticed mine stop breeding until the number of inhabitants in the tank is decrease significantly (selling time!). I've never known anybody to have success with CRS in a tank smaller than a 20g. Are you doing at least a 30% water change weekly? Water quality must stay high.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

NeonRob said:


> Your bioload may be too high. I've noticed mine stop breeding until the number of inhabitants in the tank is decrease significantly (selling time!). I've never known anybody to have success with CRS in a tank smaller than a 20g. Are you doing at least a 30% water change weekly? Water quality must stay high.


I do ~50% wc on Sundays.

In the 12g here is the bio load...
12-15 crs
~20 rcs
1 c.habrosus

ADA Mini-M (~6.6g)
10 crs
~30 rcs
4 oto's

I cant believe that my bio load is high in either of the tanks, also my nitrate is no higher then 10ppm in either of them.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Does this mean Tiger Shrimp will have the same issues in breeding?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

clean water is what CRS need they are very nitrate sensitive which is why i stopped dosing nitrates in my CRS tank after I experienced a fallout. clean water and LOTS of moss helps. i can not express enough how much moss helps CRS the babies hide in it and all the CRS feed off it. I have had CRS in a moss only tank and they did much better and reproduced much after than the tank I have that has no moss at all


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

newbie314 said:


> Does this mean Tiger Shrimp will have the same issues in breeding?


tiger shrimp are way easier than CRS IME


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I've got an El Natural.
Lots of moss and plants.
The RCS love the tank


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

jazzlvr123 said:


> clean water is what CRS need they are very nitrate sensitive which is why i stopped dosing nitrates in my CRS tank after I experienced a fallout. clean water and LOTS of moss helps. i can not express enough how much moss helps CRS the babies hide in it and all the CRS feed off it. I have had CRS in a moss only tank and they did much better and reproduced much after than the tank I have that has no moss at all


i totally agree. clean water + time + moss = many babies. My CRS didn't breed for the first 4 months. I am still not sure why that happened. I didn't change anything and then one day they just decide to start breeding. Maybe they were too young or something and I think my 20x12 moss wall helped too


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Time and good water maintinence seem to be the key, I also do have some mosses in the tank..

I havent had any deaths in months and the only reason there were any in the first place was because of an AS Ammonia spike, so Im sure that it is just a matter of time.

Do you think that feeding the Shirakira food 2x a week is good enough? I feed a small pinch of the white baby powder, and I use my trimming scissors to "shear" off a little less then 1/2 of an algea rectangle int0 about 15 or so very small morsels.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I feed my RCS everyday.
They get left over fishfood (no copper).
I feed crab food mostly everyday, and algea wafers every 2-3 days.

When they fight for food, they need more 
But my is a El Natural aquarium so I have lots of snails and never have left over food in the morning (I feed in the evening)


----------

